# فكره متواضعه ّ!!!!!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2007)

أولا" تحياتى لكل القائمين على منتدانا الحبيب الذى يطرح ثماره لكل اعضاءه ويزيد من مقدار المحبه فى قلوب الجميع ..........ثانيا" انا عندى اقتراح متواضع ولكنه سيزيد من المنافسه بين الاعضاء وسيكو ن عامل مشجع للجميع ............وهو لماذا لا يكون هناك تقييم وليكن أسبوعى أو شهرى كما تشاؤون ويتم أ ختيار  فيه مثلا" العضو المميز و الموضوع المميز والذى حاز على أكبر عدد من الردود وأجمل صور وهكذا أفكار كثيره جدا" .................أتمنى أن ينال أقتراحى أعجابكم وشكرا" جزيلا" لكم ....لكل ما تفعلوه لرعاية هذ ا المنتدى الذى اصبح جزء اساسى من حياة كل أعضاءه .والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم .:66::66::66:


----------



## Coptic Man (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فكره متواضعه ّ!!!!!!!!!!!*

احنا من فترة قليلة كنا بننفذ الفكرة دي يا دونا

وباذن ربنا هنرجعلها تاني


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فكره متواضعه ّ!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا كوبتك معلش بقى ما الجديد أعمى ولو كان بصير .......... شكرا" لاهتمامك بالرد .


----------



## alhor (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فكره متواضعه ّ!!!!!!!!!!!*



فكرة رائعة واقتراح مهم 

شكرا يادونا على افكارك واقتراحاتك


وشكرا للحاضر دوما كوبتك


اضم صوتى لدونا لارجاع هذة الميزة مرة ثانية


تحياتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فكره متواضعه ّ!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا الحر على ردك  وربنا معاك .


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فكره متواضعه ّ!!!!!!!!!!!*

انا كمان عجبتنى الفكره ياريت وهو يبقى حافز للانتاج


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فكره متواضعه ّ!!!!!!!!!!!*

أنا فعلا" كنت شايفه ان ده ممكن يخلق روح منافسه حلوه واحنا فى انتظار الرد  .......ميرسى يا ناجى وربنا معاك .


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فكره متواضعه ّ!!!!!!!!!!!*

و انا مع دونا برده التنافس الشريف هو افضل وسيلة للنجاح شكرا يا دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فكره متواضعه ّ!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا الملك وفينك مش باين لعل المانع خير هههههههههه وربنا معاك .


----------



## vamdracula2005 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره متواضعه ّ!!!!!!!!!!!*

فكره   جامده  جدا  جدا    


وياريت  ترجع تتنفذ تانى



ايوه كده هيبقى فى تشجيع للواحد برضه


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره متواضعه ّ!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى  لاحيائك لطلبى مره اخرى .........ويا رب تتنفذ بسرعه لانها اكيد هتفرق معانا كتير ........وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره متواضعه ّ!!!!!!!!!!!*

فكرة قوية اوي اوي


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره متواضعه ّ!!!!!!!!!!!*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> فكرة قوية اوي اوي



+ انشالله تتنفذ قريب .......ميرسى يا يويو .


----------

